# uk weather is great at the min hows spain ?



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

what a beautifull day in the uk today its turned out really nice for once. hows spain doing ? and were abouts are you ?
thinking of coming over shortly to see for myself 
might go out for sunday dinner today what a great day for it.

oh and while im on the subject

happy birthday to me


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> what a beautifull day in the uk today its turned out really nice for once. hows spain doing ? and were abouts are you ?
> thinking of coming over shortly to see for myself
> might go out for sunday dinner today what a great day for it.
> 
> ...


Dude - you beat me to it - was gonna do a happy birthday thread!!

Weather is FANTASTIC - just sipping a nice glass of wine right now and hubby has fired up the bbq. It's mother's day here in Spain today, so I get to relax a bit.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Dude - you beat me to it - was gonna do a happy birthday thread!!
> 
> Weather is FANTASTIC - just sipping a nice glass of wine right now and hubby has fired up the bbq. It's mother's day here in Spain today, so I get to relax a bit.


talk about ships crashing in the night this time lol we both must have been typing at the same time.
yeah luv it happy birthday to me happy birthday to me 
im allowed a wee dram im informed  by the hitler sorry i ment the other half 
yes today feels good
happy mothers day 
no happy mothers day to you all ihn spain
now do me a burger please wench


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> talk about ships crashing in the night this time lol we both must have been typing at the same time.
> yeah luv it happy birthday to me happy birthday to me
> im allowed a wee dram im informed  by the hitler sorry i ment the other half
> yes today feels good
> ...


The hubby's got the apron on today, Shaun.  You know men and bbq's ! I get to put my feet up in the sunshine over a nice glass of wine


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> The hubby's got the apron on today, Shaun.  You know men and bbq's ! I get to put my feet up in the sunshine over a nice glass of wine


i no thats who i was calling wench not you sweety 
now tell him to get on with it and top you up quick time.
men eh


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> i no thats who i was calling wench not you sweety
> now tell him to get on with it and top you up quick time.
> men eh


He asks would you like it raw, or cremated? You cheeky ******!! Really though he's brilliant at bbq's - so I'm taking advantage of it while the sun's out!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> The hubby's got the apron on today, Shaun.  You know men and bbq's ! I get to put my feet up in the sunshine over a nice glass of wine


i feel a good day coming on myself 



hic


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> He asks would you like it raw, or cremated? You cheeky ******!! Really though he's brilliant at bbq's - so I'm taking advantage of it while the sun's out!


who the mrs  cremated please


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> He asks would you like it raw, or cremated? You cheeky ******!! Really though he's brilliant at bbq's - so I'm taking advantage of it while the sun's out!


yes after a few beers i like to take advantage myself


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday, hope you have a great day and a GREAT year!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Happy Birthday, hope you have a great day and a GREAT year!


thanks steve
i was going to ask u when u had your heart probs after did they make you do the treadmill test? i done it the other day and oh my god its a killer


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No, I read that the other day and thought to myself, "Wow, he must really have upset them" Mind you, the first time I was in hospital for nearly four months. I can't see what good that would do but I am sure they know best. 

They did give me a type of gripmeter which I was meant to squeeze but I don't think it got off "0" on the scale for a few weeks, Just lucky and happy to be here with you all.


Gorgeous weather here today - totally tropical!!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> No, I read that the other day and thought to myself, "Wow, he must really have upset them" Mind you, the first time I was in hospital for nearly four months. I can't see what good that would do but I am sure they know best.
> 
> They did give me a type of gripmeter which I was meant to squeeze but I don't think it got off "0" on the scale for a few weeks, Just lucky and happy to be here with you all.
> 
> ...


4 months  i was going batty after 3 days to be honest i think i nagged them in to letting me out im not a good patient at all  im never the sort to sit down but im having to learn to take it easier now.
treadmill test starts of at walking pace then up a notch up a notch etc etc lasts about 10 mins i thought i was having another attack when i came off it its that bad. 2 towels needed for all trhe sweat  apparantly it shows the doctors how its affected your heart  i thought it would kill me off its that bad honest. i would liken it to running 2 miles at full pelt. not good when u smoke and have not long had a heart attack. made no sense to me.
right im off out now sunday dinner at a lovely pub catch you all later.
have a great day
shaun n tina


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> yes after a few beers i like to take advantage myself


LOL! Well, it is your birthday after all - only happens once a year?!?!
Try not to burn the pub down with your birthday candles. Catch you later!xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Weather's nice here! At last!

Got out on the bike for a couple of hours.....did about 100 miles. But hell, did I get splattered with flies!

It was like somebody had puked custard all over me and the bike!

Anyway.....here's a photo of Velez Blanco castle for you lot!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Shaun!! Yes the weathers beautiful here, a bit on the breezy side, but that helps my washing to dry !!!!

Mothers day??? yeah right! I´m still tidying up the debris left by my daughter and her friends last night, if they can make this much mess at 12 god help me when she´s 16!!!!

Anyway Shaun the sunsshining for you birthday, so enjoy your day!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Weather's nice here! At last!
> 
> Got out on the bike for a couple of hours.....did about 100 miles. But hell, did I get splattered with flies!
> 
> ...



What a beautiful picture, Seriously, I might print it off and frame it!! then of course you spoil it with the graphic details of the flies  

Jo xxxxx


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Weather's nice here! At last!
> 
> Got out on the bike for a couple of hours.....did about 100 miles. But hell, did I get splattered with flies!
> 
> ...


I managed to miss you again (not on purpose) and ended up here.








above the Embalse de Almanzora. We get about a bit us bikers eh 

................. oh, and happy birthday Shaun ....... you old git


Doggy


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Weather's nice here! At last!
> 
> Got out on the bike for a couple of hours.....did about 100 miles. But hell, did I get splattered with flies!
> 
> ...


Great shot, XTreme. Is the castle closed, or open to the general public....and fly splattered?! You and doggy need to get together and produce a "Bikers' Photographic Diary" to add to the Spain Photos section.


----------

